# Is this OCD?



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi all. I have a 3 yr old female (spayed) chihuahua. She has been a very anxious puppy/dog since I got her at 12 weeks from a highly recommended breeder. She has been to a behaviorist for extreme shyness; not letting us pick her up when leaning over her. She will jump up and then runs when we lean down to pick her up. He treated her with doggy prozac. I quit it after 6-7 weeks as she started to air snap. Nothing more in over 6-7 months. Now, however she has started again. No meds. Mostly when licking her paws before sleep. She has licked her paws before sleep since I got her. I reallly think this bothers me way more than her! She doesn't seem concerned about not 'getting' the imaginary critters!! What do you all think? Sue Davis


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

It is possible and it could also be more neurological? I would maybe have a vet take a look at her.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Billy always licks his feet before he sleeps. Lexxi does it sometimes. I figure it's grooming and let them do it. Reggie licks the other dogs at night, mostly their faces. As long as the dog isn't licking holes into the skin, I'd leave them alone.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ivy always licks her front paws at night when she goes to bed. She will lick me all day when she is on my lap if I let her.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i think chihs are just little lickers my buster will lick away if i dont move him it bothers me but i think he does it cause he loves me what can i say


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I still think the paw licking and air snapping is neurological and are small focal seizures.

See this link:

Fly-biting

For me, it would be worth it to investigate this further with a canine neurologist (a specialist) and get treatment recommendations. 

No, this isn't OCD and No, it's not normal.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

If it were just the paw licking, I wouldn't be concerned, but I'm with Tracy on the air snapping. That sounds like a neurological deficit of some sort.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I think paw licking, on its own, is not a big deal. As many of the folks here have mentioned, it's very common. Mine do it too. I consider it normal behavior, as do their sometimes obsessive licking of me lol! But the paw licking COMBINED WITH the air-snapping.....well, I think that's a different story and would have me worried. I would certainly want to get that checked out.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I believe she said the air licking was only when her dog was on Prozac...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

susan davis said:


> He treated her with doggy prozac. I quit it after 6-7 weeks as she started to air snap. Nothing more in over 6-7 months. Now, however she has started again. No meds.





svdreamer said:


> I believe she said the air licking was only when her dog was on Prozac...


hmmmm.... I read that she did the air snapping while on prozac. Then the prozac was discontinued for 6-7 months and now she has started doing it again, even though she is not currently on any medication.

If she were mine, I would be seeing a neurologist. Air snapping is a type of seizure activity, although I have seen it explained as vaccinosis also.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Ah, Tracy, your right, I miss-read it. That's what I get for answering this without my morning coffee! Yeah, air snapping is neurological, Smoke was doing it during his seizures.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

my mothers' dog justice aka fat dog does that ...
she has to spend 20mins licking her area , weather it be you , the couch, the bed , whatever then she'll spend more time licking her paws, then if you stop her in anyway she'll start over again , she doesn't like change at all , she doesn't like to be away from the house after that she spaz's out , she was also on ACE but i only give it to her when i know we going out of town and she has to stay with someone


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

thanks for all the posts. I am going to ask my vet for a neurologist's name. She really was air snapping tonight. Worse than other nights. Also, as far as I can see she does this only during the evening? When I interupt it, she is very unhappy. Tries to force my hand away from her paws! I figure if I covered her paws, she wouldn't air snap. No luck. She went in front of my hands. Poor little girl. I wish she was not as unhappy as she appears to be. I have to believe that she is fine, except when she is doing this. Sue


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Today, Sunday, I noticed that that Emmy was doing this flea bite thing while in my lap. I wonder, should I put her down when she does this? She flea bit/air snapped for over 30 minutes while I read the paper. Doesn't do it on the floor so far. Sue


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree, it sounds neuro rather than behavioral. Kali has minor seizures and I see similar symptoms in her at times, esp. the "invisible flies." Dary had a neuro deficit; because of his CVI & tipped T1-T3 vertebrae, he licked one paw to a granuloma - nearest we could figure was he felt pins & needles or something like that. Can you imagine, feeling that and not being able to tell anybody? We treated him successfully with Gabapentin. Good luck with your girl!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

An update on Emmie. Vet visit and now she is on phenobarbitol. We'll try 6-7 weeks of this, and hope. She is spending lots more time in her crate; her safe place. So far I haven't seen her air snap in there. I bought a bully stick for her to chew on while in my lap, but she wouldn't stay in my lap, just jumped off and chewed it for 10-15 minutes! Gave up! Sue


----------

